
AI can replicate 2001 Nobel Prize winning quantum physics experiment in 1 hour - bitalama
https://medium.com/startup-grind/9-innovations-that-could-become-the-next-big-thing-842f4bf6e324#.evthbtf3x
======
gwern
Meh. It was a half-baked reinforcement-learning algorithm which optimized for
efficient use of the lasers, but it didn't invent or discover anything.

